# Deleting and downloading to microsdcard on DX repeated unsuccessful



## rofjam (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Ladies and Gents, I am an experienced "rooter" and "rommer" and have used bootmanager to switch between Roms for quite awhile now. Recently I have been having the following issue I seem to now be unable to delete or download to the sd card sucessfully. I have tried to delete items using various file managers and all have been unsuccessful. Some file managers say successful deletion but when i check the sdcard the items i tried to delte are still there. Also when I try to download any thing at all I get "download unsuccessful". I have tried installing items from my computer to phone and on the computer side it says successsful but when I disconnect and check on the phone the same items that were on the sd card remains, it appears nothing was transfered from the computer.
Has anyone had a similar experience? Are there solutions I can try? Is my sd card messed up in some way? How can I fix this problem?


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Sounds like the card is mounted read only. Try mounting it as read/write. Believe it can be done in recovery.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

